# 2023 FIBA Women's EuroBasket Slovenia 🇸🇮/Israel 🇮🇱



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The FIBA Women's EuroBasket will take place in Slovenia and Israel, It will be the first time that Slovenia has ever hosted a Women's EuroBasket, for Israel or will be the second time they hosted after 1991. With the 2021 edition from France and Spain coming to an end in sunday, get ready for the 2023 edition.

let's take a look at the host cities:

Preliminary Round:

🇸🇮
Slovenia:

*Zlatorog Arena (Celje) *Capacity: 5,191

*Arena Bonifika (Koper) *Capacity: 3,000

🇮🇱
Israel:

*Menora Mivtachim Arena (Tel Aviv) *Capacity: 10,728

Final Phase:

*Arena Stožice (Ljubljana, Slovenia) *Capacity: 12,480

The qualifiers draw will take place in August, the Qualifiers will begin in November. Slovenia and Israel will take part in Qualifiers despite automatically qualified as co-host in the new FIBA Women's EuroBasket Qualifiers format.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I think the 2025 FIBA Women's EuroBasket the 40th edition could be held in Belgium and the Netherlands. in cities of Antwerp, Hasset and Amsterdam for the Preliminary round. The final round should take place in the Belgian capital Brussels.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't like talking about politics.
I hope there won't be any boycott campaign against a competition held in Israel.
It's now an era of competitions held in macy countries anyway.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Israel co-hosted the 2017 EuroBasket with Finland, Romania and Turkey and there's no problem with Israel cuz Tel Aviv was the right city.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Get ready for 2023 FIBA Women's EuroBasket Slovenia-Israel since the 2021 edition from France and Spain is over now.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Here is a possible logo i made.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Expected pots for the FIBA Women's EuroBasket 2023 Slovenia-Israel:

Pot 1:

🇪🇸 Spain
🇫🇷 France
🇧🇪 Belgium
🇹🇷 Turkey
🇷🇸 Serbia
🇧🇾 Belarus
🇷🇺 Russia
🇬🇷 Greece
🇮🇹 Italy

Pot 2:

🇨🇿 Czech Republic
🇬🇧 Great Britain
🇸🇪 Sweden
🇱🇻 Latvia
🇲🇪 Montenegro
🇸🇰 Slovakia
🇺🇦 Ukraine
🇭🇺 Hungary
🇸🇮 Slovenia (final tournament co-host)

Pot 3:

🇭🇷 Croatia
🇱🇹 Lithuania
🇧🇦 Bosnia and Herzegovina
🇵🇱 Poland
🇩🇪 Germany
🇧🇬 Bulgaria
🇮🇱 Israel (final tournament co-host)
🇷🇴 Romania
🇳🇱 Netherlands

Pot 4:

🇵🇹 Portugal
🇩🇰 Denmark
🇨🇭 Switzerland
🇫🇮 Finland
🇪🇪 Estonia
🇦🇹 Austria
🇮🇸 Iceland
🇲🇰 North Macedonia
🇦🇱 Albania

I expect 35 countries to take part in this qualifiers draw.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Don't know exact date for FIBA Women's EuroBasket 2023 Qualifiers draw yet.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We now the qualifiers draw date and is set for this friday. Here's the qualifiers seedings:

Seed 1:


🇪🇸 Spain
🇫🇷 France
🇧🇪 Belgium
🇷🇸 Serbia
🇹🇷 Turkey

Seed 2:

🇧🇾 Belarus
🇷🇺 Russia
🇮🇹 Italy
🇬🇷 Greece
🇸🇪 Sweden

Seed 3:

🇲🇪 Montenegro
🇬🇧 Great Britain
🇨🇿 Czech Republic
🇸🇰 Slovakia
🇱🇻 Latvia

Seed 4:

🇸🇮 Slovenia (final tournament co-host)
🇺🇦 Ukraine
🇧🇦 Bosnia and Herzegovina
🇭🇺 Hungary
🇭🇷 Croatia

Seed 5

🇱🇹 Lithuania
🇵🇱 Poland
🇩🇪 Germany
🇧🇬 Bulgaria
🇷🇴 Romania

Seed 6:

🇳🇱 Netherlands
🇮🇱 Israel (final tournament co-host)
🇵🇹 Portugal
🇱🇺 Luxembourg
🇩🇰 Denmark

Seed 7:

🇨🇭 Switzerland
🇮🇪 Ireland
🇦🇹 Austria
🇪🇪 Estonia

Seed 8:

🇫🇮 Finland
🇮🇸 Iceland
🇲🇰 North Macedonia
🇦🇱 Albania

They will be determined in 10 group 8 (Groups A, B, C, D, F, G, H and I) with four teams while the remaining with 3 (Groups E and J) teams.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Here are the groups. (To be finalized afrer friday's draw)

Group A:

1. 🇧🇪 Belgium
2. 🇧🇦 Bosnia and Herzegovina
3. 🇩🇪 Germany
4. 🇲🇰 North Macedonia

Group B:

1. 🇫🇷 France
2. 🇺🇦 Ukraine
3. 🇱🇹 Lithuania
4. 🇫🇮 Finland

Group C:

1. 🇪🇸 Spain
2. 🇭🇺 Hungary
3. 🇷🇴 Romania
4. 🇮🇸 Iceland

Group D:

1. 🇹🇷 Turkey
2. 🇸🇮 Slovenia (final tournament co-host)
3. 🇵🇱 Poland
4. 🇦🇱 Albania

Group E:

1. 🇷🇸 Serbia
2. 🇭🇷 Croatia
3. 🇧🇬 Bulgaria

Group F:

1. 🇷🇺 Russia
2. 🇲🇪 Montenegro
3. 🇩🇰 Denmark
4. 🇦🇹 Austria

Group G:

1. 🇬🇷 Greece
2. 🇬🇧 Great Britain
3. 🇵🇹 Portugal
4. 🇪🇪 Estonia

Group H:

1. 🇮🇹 Italy
2. 🇸🇰 Slovakia
3. 🇱🇺 Luxembourg
4. 🇨🇭 Switzerland

Group I:

1. 🇧🇾 Belarus
2. 🇨🇿 Czech Republic
3. 🇳🇱 Netherlands
4. 🇮🇪 Ireland

Group J:

1. 🇸🇪 Sweden
2. 🇱🇻 Latvia
3. 🇮🇱 Israel (final tournament co-host)

We look forward to the qualifiers for the FIBA Women's EuroBasket 2023 Slovenia/Israel. 14 teams will look to join co-hosts Slovenia and Israel.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The FIBA Women's EuroBasket 2023 qualifiers draw is in two hours.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The groups for the qualifiers are all set, we look to see you in November for the Qualifiers of the FIBA Women's EuroBasket Slovenia-Israel 2023.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

To celebrate International Women's Day which is today, the logo of the FIBA Women's EuroBasket 2023 has been unveiled. The logo was designed by Slovenian agency Zadrga.










Here is the link below:








FIBA Women's EuroBasket 2023 logo unveiled


MUNICH (Germany) - The official logo of FIBA Women's EuroBasket 2023 was unveiled on Tuesday, marking an important milestone ahead of the 39th edition of the flagship competition.




www.fiba.basketball


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Don't know the final venue or date yet. But we'll find out as soon as possible.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The tournament will be taking place from June 15th to 25th next year.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We are less than a year from today to the FIBA Women's EuroBasket 2023. Celje and Koper dropped out from the process the whole matches in Slovenia will be played in Ljubljana. Groups A and B expected to be in Tel Aviv, while Groups C and D would be held in Ljubljana.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We get ready for more qualifiers in November.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Who has what it takes to join co-hosts Slovenia and Israel.


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

Are they looking for co-host nations?

Also we know Russia and Belarus can no longer participate in qualies or final tournament.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

NedaSay said:


> Are they looking for co-host nations?
> 
> Also we know Russia and Belarus can no longer participate in qualies or final tournament.


Israel and Slovenia have already qualified as co-hosts. 14 spots will be determined in the qualifiers. Also Russia and Belarus would wait until the future FIBA Women's EuroBasket depending on the situation of the crisis in Ukraine.


----------

